# Valve lash clearance



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a Ford 3000 diesel and I want to adjust the valve lash clearance. I want to know which valves are intake and which are exhaust. For each pair, are the intake valves toward the front and the exhaust towards the back of the tractor?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello JG, 

Yes, for each cylinder/pair of valves, the intake is forward, and the exhaust aft. If you had an I&T shop manual, this is clearly illustrated. 

As an old shade tree mechanic, I look at where the intake manifold attaches to the head, and it will line up with the intake valves. Conversely, if you look at the exhaust manifold attachment points, they will line up with the exhaust valves. HTH.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I was thinking of your manifold technique but wanted to see if someone like you knew for sure. Neither my repair manual nor my owners manual showed which one was which. A parts diagram on Messicks suggested the front. Thanks for your response.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

just a matter of rolling the engine over with the starter or better still by hand, the exhaust valve opens first then followed by the inlet valve for each cylinder, " addendum" with the tappet cover removed !!


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks Fred
I just need to make sure I turn the engine the right direction if I turn it by hand.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

one further note, which you are probably well aware of, but just in case: The timing marks are on the flywheel, accessible through a small window in the clutch housing the lower right side of the engine. Has a small cover held in place with a screw.


----------

